# Graco ProConnect 2



## EcoDec (Aug 23, 2011)

Has anyone tried the new "ProConnect 2" system? Just went to the ProShow at SW last week and saw the new Graco pumps. I got my rep to throw in an extra "lower pump" if I buy a new 1095, which is part of the system. This, in theory is nice; we do mostly new construction, and have a lot of new multi-family apt buildings coming up. You know how these are, blow and go, and I like to keep a spare pump on site if I can, in case something goes wrong I don't lose a day due to downtime. This new system will allow us, again in theory, to snap off the fluid section, slap in another one, and keep going. I can then take this section in and have it Repacked instead of bringing in the whole sprayer. Essentially it's two pumps in one, because I don't have to tie up a spare pump as back up. 

I was just wondering how this actually works in practice. Does anyone have any experience w/ replacing the lower "pump" on site? Does anyone have any experience w the new 1095? 

Thanks for your input in advance!






Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------

